# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  سيف الإسلام لم يُعتقل.. ومحمد القذافي تمكن من الفرار من قبضة الثوار

## Sad Story

*طائرات حربية لـ"الناتو" تقصف مجمع معمر القذافي
سيف الإسلام لم يُعتقل.. ومحمد القذافي تمكن من الفرار من قبضة الثوار

أكدت أنباء ذكرتها وكالة فرانس برس أنه لم يتم اعتقال سيف الاسلام القذافي، احد ابناء العقيد معمر القذافي، وقد كان ليل الثلاثاء في طرابلس حيث التقى عددا من الصحافيين ومن بينهم مراسل وكالة فرانس برس في مقر اقامة والده.

ووفقاً للثوار ومصادر إخبارية، فإن محمد القذافي تمكن من الفرار، بعد أن تم تأكيد اعتقاله.


وكان مدعي عام المحكمة الجنائية الدولية لويس مورينو اوكامبو قد أكد فجر الاثنين انه تلقى "معلومات موثوقة مفادها" ان سيف الاسلام الذي صدرت بحقه مذكرة توقيف من المحكمة بتهمة ارتكاب جرائم ضد الانسانية في ليبيا، قد اعتقله الثوار.


قالت مصادر في المعارضة الليبية لـ "العربية" إن طائرات حربية لحلف شمال الاطلسي قصفت مجمع معمر القذافي في طرابلس في ساعة مبكرة من يوم الثلاثاء.

وقال السفير الليبي في واشنطن إنه يعتقد أن القذافي موجود في طرابلس، ولكنه غير متأكد من مكان وجوده.

وفي صعيد متصل، يواصل الثوار الليبيون الاثنين ارسال تعزيزات عبر البحر الى طرابلس من مصراتة، 200 كلم اقصى الشرق، بحسب ما اعلن مصدر في الثوار.

وجاء في بيان للمركز الصحافي التابع للمجلس العسكري في مصراتة ان "عددا من السفن وصلت الى عاصمتنا طرابلس من مصراتة وعلى متنها عدد كبير من المقاتلين والذخائر".

واضاف انه خلال الهجوم الذي شنه الثوار على العاصمة الاحد الماضي انتقل نحو 200 عنصر متمرد من مصراتة الى طرابلس من طريق البحر للمشاركة في المعارك.

واوضح ان متمردي مصراتة واصلوا تقدمهم برا الى طرابلس حتى مدينة القموعة حيث انضموا الى متمردين محليين. واكد البيان ان المتمردين "عازمون على مواصلة تقدمهم حتى العاصمة".

واكد انهم واصلوا تقدمهم نحو جنوب مصراتة باتجاه مدينة سرت، مسقط رأس العقيد القذافي.

واشار البيان الى ان عناصر الاستطلاع تقدموا حتى منطقة ابو قرين التي تبعد مئة كلم جنوب مصراتة، حيث تعرضوا لاطلاق نار من كتائب القذافي، ولكن لم يسقط ضحايا في صفوفهم.
ما بعد القذافي

من جهة ثانية، أعلن الثوار الليبيون بدء مرحلة ما بعد معمر القذافي بعد سيطرتهم على القسم الاكبر من طرابلس، فيما تكثفت الاثنين عملية اقتفاء اثر الزعيم الليبي مع استعداد المجتمع الدولي لمرحلة ما بعد القذافي.

واعتبر الرئيس الامريكي باراك اوباما في تصريح تلفزيوني ان مرحلة نظام القذافي "اقتربت من نهايتها" وحض الزعيم الليبي على ان يعلن "بوضوح" تنحيه بعد 42 عاما في السلطة. كما وعد بان تكون بلاده "شريكا" لليبيا المقبلة.

من جانبه، دعا الامين العام للامم المتحدة بان كي مون الى قمة حول ليبيا هذا الاسبوع، فيما تعقد مجموعة الاتصال اجتماعا الخميس في اسطنبول في موازاة اجتماع لمجلس السلم والامن في الاتحاد الافريقي الجمعة في اديس ابابا.

وسارعت دول عربية عدة الى الاعتراف بالمجلس الوطني الانتقالي بعد تمكن الثوار السبت من دخول طرابلس بدعم جوي من الحلف الاطلسي واثر اعتقال اثنين من انجال القذافي.

واعلن البيت الابيض ان "لا دليل" على ان القذافي غادر طرابلس، فيما اعلن المعارضون الليبيون انهم يجهلون مكانه.

وبعدما تعهد ان يقاوم حتى النهاية، قال مصدر دبلوماسي ان الزعيم الليبي لا يزال موجودا في مقر اقامته في باب العزيزية بطرابلس الذي شهد صباحا معارك عنيفة قبل ان تتراجع وتيرتها مساء الاثنين.

وكان الثوار دخلوا طرابلس الاحد من دون مقاومة من جانب قوات القذافي، وبلغوا الساحة الخضراء، حيث كان انصار القذافي يواظبون على التجمع وبدلوا اسمها الى "ميدان الشهداء". وشهدت الساحة طوال ليل الاحد الاثنين احتفالات لحشود من الليبيين الذين لوحوا باعلام حمراء وسوداء وخضراء هي ألوان الثوار.

لكن التوتر لا يزال يسود سكان طرابلس مع استمرار المعارك في العديد من احياء وسط العاصمة، وفق ما افاد شهود تحدثوا عن وجود قناصة موالين للنظام على سطوح المباني. وتمكن الثوار من السيطرة على مقر التلفزيون الرسمي الذي توقف عن البث.

وينتظر الثوار وصول آلاف المقاتلين من مناطق اخرى في البلاد.

وليل الاثنين، انقطع التيار الكهربائي عن كل احياء العاصمة باستثناء منطقة باب العزيزية، وفق مراسل فرانس برس.

لكن الظلام لم يمنع سكان حي في جنوب غرب المدينة يسيطر عليه الثوار من الخروج للاحتفال بخبر وصول تعزيزات الى المتمردين من مصراتة التي تبعد 214 كلم شرق العاصمة.
معركة طرابلس مستمرة

وفي بنغازي، اكد الثوار ان "سفنا عدة وصلت" الى طرابلس اتية "من مصراتة، وعلى متنها عدد كبير من المقاتلين والذخائر".

والاثنين، اكد رئيس المجلس الوطني الانتقالي- الهيئة السياسية للثوار- مصطفى عبد الجليل ان معركة طرابلس لم تنته بعد.

وقال عبد الجليل في مؤتمر صحافي في بنغازي "اقول وبكل شفافية ان حقبة القذافي بكل مساوئها قد انتهت". غير انه حذر من الافراط في التفاؤل قائلا "المرحلة القادمة لن تكون مفروشة بالورود، فأمامنا الكثير من التحديات، وعلينا الكثير من المسؤوليات".

وقال عبد الجليل انه ما زال من الصعب القول ما اذا كان القذافي قد فر من البلاد، ام لا يزال في باب العزيزية، آملا في ان يتم اعتقال القذافي حيا ليحظى بمحاكمة عادلة.

واعلنت الخارجية الامريكية الاثنين ان مسؤولين مقربين من معمر القذافي حاولوا التفاوض مع الادارة الامريكية حتى بدء هجوم الثوار على طرابلس.

وقالت فيكتوريا نولاند المتحدثة باسم الخارجية ان "ايا من هؤلاء لم يكن جديا، لان ايا منهم لم يعرض مسبقا تنحي القذافي".

وفي انحاء اخرى من ليبيا، وقعت مواجهات في مدينتي العزيزية (50 كلم جنوب طرابلس) والخمس بين العاصمة ومصراتة (شرق).

وشرقا، اخلت قوات القذافي جبهة البريقة وفرت نحو الغرب في اتجاه سرت، مسقط راس الزعيم الليبي، وفق المتمردين.

ومنذ بداية تدخل الحلف الاطلسي في ليبيا في نهاية اذار/مارس، نفذت الولايات المتحدة 5316 طلعة جوية في ليبيا تمثل نحو 27 في المئة من مهمات الحلف، وفق البنتاغون.
*

----------


## Sad Story

*أكدت أنباء ذكرتها وكالة فرانس برس أنه لم يتم اعتقال سيف الاسلام القذافي، احد ابناء العقيد معمر القذافي، وقد كان ليل الثلاثاء في فندق بطرابلس حيث التقى عددا من الصحافيين ومن بينهم مراسل وكالة فرانس برس.

وأوردت محطات إخبارية صوراً لسيف الإسلام - لم يُعرف تاريخها - وهو حر في طرابلس، وقد سخر من المحكمة الدولية، وأخذ بعدها مجموعة من الصحفيين إلى أخطر الأماكن في طرابلس، بحسب تعبيره.

ووفقاً للثوار ومصادر إخبارية، فإن محمد القذافي تمكن من الفرار، بعد أن تم تأكيد اعتقاله.

وكان مدعي عام المحكمة الجنائية الدولية لويس مورينو اوكامبو قد أكد فجر الاثنين انه تلقى "معلومات موثوقة مفادها" ان سيف الاسلام الذي صدرت بحقه مذكرة توقيف من المحكمة بتهمة ارتكاب جرائم ضد الانسانية في ليبيا، قد اعتقله الثوار.

وقالت مصادر في المعارضة الليبية لـ "العربية" إن طائرات حربية لحلف شمال الاطلسي قصفت مجمع معمر القذافي في طرابلس في ساعة مبكرة من يوم الثلاثاء.

وقال السفير الليبي في واشنطن إنه يعتقد أن القذافي موجود في طرابلس، ولكنه غير متأكد من مكان وجوده.

وفي صعيد متصل، يواصل الثوار الليبيون الاثنين ارسال تعزيزات عبر البحر الى طرابلس من مصراتة، 200 كلم اقصى الشرق، بحسب ما اعلن مصدر في الثوار.

وجاء في بيان للمركز الصحافي التابع للمجلس العسكري في مصراتة ان "عددا من السفن وصلت الى عاصمتنا طرابلس من مصراتة وعلى متنها عدد كبير من المقاتلين والذخائر".

واضاف انه خلال الهجوم الذي شنه الثوار على العاصمة الاحد الماضي انتقل نحو 200 عنصر متمرد من مصراتة الى طرابلس من طريق البحر للمشاركة في المعارك.

واوضح ان متمردي مصراتة واصلوا تقدمهم برا الى طرابلس حتى مدينة القموعة حيث انضموا الى متمردين محليين. واكد البيان ان المتمردين "عازمون على مواصلة تقدمهم حتى العاصمة".

واكد انهم واصلوا تقدمهم نحو جنوب مصراتة باتجاه مدينة سرت، مسقط رأس العقيد القذافي.

واشار البيان الى ان عناصر الاستطلاع تقدموا حتى منطقة ابو قرين التي تبعد مئة كلم جنوب مصراتة، حيث تعرضوا لاطلاق نار من كتائب القذافي، ولكن لم يسقط ضحايا في صفوفهم.*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي

----------


## محمد العزام

غباء ثوري كبير

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يا خسارة  :Frown:

----------

